# When can you become an instructor WHF?



## drewtoby (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it 3rd dan or fourth dan? Just curious.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 22, 2013)

I assume that you mean this WHF: http://worldhapkidofederation.com/

The norm in KMA seems to be fourth dan, but I'd hardly consider that a rule and I am unfamiliar with this organization aside from that your doboks look great.  

The website has no school listings; simply seminars and an online store.  It doesn't appear to be like the WHA, http://worldhapkido.com/, which allows you to join the organization as a member school via online application.


----------

